# mac slow down.



## elmo7

hi

i have a macbook 2.0ghz (due) with 2.0gb of ram and a 80gb hard drive

and the other day it slowed down alot when booting up and seams some apps are crashing a lot more.

now i have been toled that this might be down to the 10gb of hard drive space i have left.

but is there anything else it might be and any programs i can run to cleen out my mac to help it run faster.

thanks
Proxy


----------



## chinajon

elmo7 said:


> hi
> the other day it slowed down alot when booting up and seams some apps are crashing a lot more.
> thanks
> Proxy


You are describing a very busy hard drive. 
1. Reduce the number of apps that boot at startup.
2. Just to ease your mind, run the disk repair app in the utilities folder in the applications folder. You might as well repair permissions as well.
3. Do you have some kind of anti-virus scanning program like Norton AV? Turn it off.
4. Back up your stuff.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin

elmo7 said:


> Hi, Is there anything else it might be and any programs i can run to cleen out my mac to help it run faster.Thanks, Proxy


I use _OnyX, _ but _MainMenu_ is also useful for giving your Mac a spring clean.

Make sure you have a recent backup of all your important data before using any maintenance apps, though.


----------

